# Am I being throttled?



## k311in (Feb 7, 2012)

Past 2 days this is the speed I am getting. No where close to what I was getting. Any ideas as to why its doing that? I'm in northern Cali area

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

I see you was tethered. So was you using it when you ran the test?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Grand Prix (Jun 11, 2011)

That seems to be the average, everyone is starting to be throttled down has nothing to do with what you've downloaded

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Plus more and more 4g phones are out so I would guess its eating up the bandwidth. I know I was in Columbia SC this past summer and the speeds was like 20 to 30 but would guess now they are a lot lower now.

Did people really think they would keep those speeds once more people got 4g phones? I would be happy with those speeds to just have 4g in my area lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## furrito (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm also in northern CA. I usually get 18 down from my 2nd floor office, but I get constant signal drops once I leave the area.


----------

